# carrinho, futebol



## brasileirinho

Olá, amigos
queria saber como se diz _carrinho_ em espanhol.

Carrinho é o movimento pelo qual o jogador tenta roubar a bola do adversário deslizando na grama, o que muitas vezes ocasiona lesões e expulsões se for mal executado.

Imagino que deva haver mais de uma forma de dizer isso, com tantos países hispanoablantes.

desde já, agradeço
até!


----------



## garotinarg

brasileirinho  vou tentar acho é um modo de dizer :"plancha "en mi pais se dice así cuando el jugador va con la pierna alta y termina cometiendo falta.También decimos "lo barrió" cuando pone la pierna para quitar la pelota y termina pos cometer una infracción o una lesión.Espero te sirva ,esperá mas respuestas


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

O que você descreve, eu conheço como *barrida*.

Abraços.


----------



## pkogan

En argentina, decimos "lo barrió", tambien.


----------



## vf2000

Sobre gíria de futebol, só conheço o *autopase *que é o drible da vaca e a *chilena* que é a bicicleta.
Se alguém tiver tradução para lençol, caneta, trivela, voleio, elástico folha-seca e outras tantas, faz favor de traduzir? Valeu. AXÉ. ;-)


----------



## argentinodebsas

¿Podrías aclarar qué significa cada una de esas palabras?


----------



## brasileirinho

vf2000 said:


> Sobre gíria de futebol, só conheço o *autopase *que é o drible da vaca e a *chilena* que é a bicicleta.
> Se alguém tiver tradução para lençol, caneta, trivela, voleio, elástico folha-seca e outras tantas, faz favor de traduzir? Valeu. AXÉ. ;-)


]

Lençol ou chapéu , movimento que faz com que a bola passe por cima do jogador adversário.
Caneta é quando a bola é passada por debaixo das pernas do jogador adversário.
Trivela ou Três dedos é um tipo de chute que é dado com os dedos do lado externo do pé, fazendo com que a bola faça uma curva no ar.
Voleio é um chute no ar, assim, que é diferente da bicicleta (chilena) porque o jogador cai de lado.
Elástico é um movimento, criado por Rivelino, e agora muito famoso nos pés de Ronaldinho Gaúcho, que consiste em iludir o adversário ao fingir que vai levar a bola para um lado e rapidamente levá-la a outro. Aqui você pode ver como é.

Também estou curioso para saber como são esses nomes em espanhol !


----------



## MOC

Já agora, penso que a bela "folha seca" possa mesmo chamar-se Hoja Seca. Já ouvi a expressão utilizada por comentadores espanhóis.


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> ]
> 
> Lençol ou chapéu , movimento que faz com que a bola passe por cima do jogador adversário.
> Caneta é quando a bola é passada por debaixo das pernas do jogador adversário.
> Trivela ou Três dedos é um tipo de chute que é dado com os dedos do lado externo do pé, fazendo com que a bola faça uma curva no ar.
> Voleio é um chute no ar, assim, que é diferente da bicicleta (chilena) porque o jogador cai de lado.
> Elástico é um movimento, criado por Rivelino, e agora muito famoso nos pés de Ronaldinho Gaúcho, que consiste em iludir o adversário ao fingir que vai levar a bola para um lado e rapidamente levá-la a outro. Aqui você pode ver como é.
> 
> Também estou curioso para saber como são esses nomes em espanhol !


 
No espanhol:

Lençol = sombrero

Caneta = caño, cañito.

Voleio = volea

Folha seca = mesmo assim. O histórico Didi foi o mestre que trouxe a España

_Chilena _e um chute de costas à porta

Elástico= mesmo assim

Trivela = rosca

Ainda resta _rabona,_ chutar por trás do pé de apoio. Não sei o equivalente português.


----------



## MOC

Mangato, rosca não é um remate que se acerta mal na bola (de lado) e por isso sai enrolado?

É que trivela é outra coisa. Trivela é um gesto técnico de execução difícil.

Ou "rosca" não é o que eu pensava que era?


A "rabona" é conhecida em Portugal (e referida habitualmente) pelo nome pouco criativo "passe de letra". Mas haverá quem lhe chame Rabona, sobretudo actualmente, porque o mago que a faz em Portugal é argentino.


----------



## brasileirinho

MOC said:


> Mangato, rosca não é um remate que se acerta mal na bola (de lado) e por isso sai enrolado?
> 
> É que trivela é outra coisa. Trivela é um gesto técnico de execução difícil.
> 
> Ou "rosca" não é o que eu pensava que era?
> 
> 
> A "rabona" é conhecida em Portugal (e referida habitualmente) pelo nome pouco criativo "passe de letra". Mas haverá quem lhe chame Rabona, sobretudo actualmente, porque o mago que a faz em Portugal é argentino.



Aqui no Brasil rosca também é sinônimo de trivela
No Brasil é conhecido como _de letra_ todo movimento nos quais as pernas se cruzam ao realizá-lo, pode ser um passe ou um chute, Rabona.


----------



## MOC

A segunda parte em Portugal e no Brasil é igual. Agora, a primeira é curiosamente o oposto. Erro meu então.


----------



## coquis14

MOC said:


> Mangato, rosca não é um remate que se acerta mal na bola (de lado) e por isso sai enrolado?
> 
> É que trivela é outra coisa. Trivela é um gesto técnico de execução difícil.
> 
> Ou "rosca" não é o que eu pensava que era?
> 
> 
> A "rabona" é conhecida em Portugal (e referida habitualmente) pelo nome pouco criativo "passe de letra". Mas haverá quem lhe chame Rabona, sobretudo actualmente, porque o mago que a faz em Portugal é argentino.


Tanto quanto sei , trivela é o que na Argentina a gente chama "tres dedos". Efetivamente é um chute com "rosca" ou "comba" mas com a parte da punta externa do pé.

Abraços


----------



## Mangato

MOC said:


> Mangato, rosca não é um remate que se acerta mal na bola (de lado) e por isso sai enrolado?
> 
> É que trivela é outra coisa. Trivela é um gesto técnico de execução difícil.
> 
> Ou "rosca" não é o que eu pensava que era?
> 
> 
> A "rabona" é conhecida em Portugal (e referida habitualmente) pelo nome pouco criativo "passe de letra". Mas haverá quem lhe chame Rabona, sobretudo actualmente, porque o mago que a faz em Portugal é argentino.


 
Cá _chutar con rosca ou meter rosca, _ é chutar na bola com a parte externa do pé para que faça um desplazamento parabólico, habiltual quando o jogador cobra um tiro livre para eludir a barreira.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Aponto algumas que são diferentes aqui:



Mangato said:


> No espanhol:
> 
> Lençol = sombrero ou também globito.
> 
> Caneta = caño, cañito. Túnel, tunelito.
> 
> Voleio = volea tijereta.
> 
> Folha seca = mesmo assim. O histórico Didi foi o mestre que trouxe a España
> 
> _Chilena _e um chute de costas à porta
> 
> Elástico= mesmo assim
> 
> Trivela = rosca
> 
> Ainda resta _rabona,_ chutar por trás do pé de apoio. Não sei o equivalente português.


 
Aqui temos a _bicicleta_ que não é o mesmo que a _chilena_. A nossa _bicicleta_ consiste em que a bola sai pelas costas do jogador e cai na sua frente, conseguindo às vezes um _sombrero_ também.
 
Abraços.


----------



## MOC

Mangato said:


> Cá _chutar con rosca ou meter rosca, _ é chutar na bola com a parte externa do pé para que faça um desplazamento parabólico, habiltual quando o jogador cobra um tiro livre para eludir a barreira.



Já vi que sim Mangato. Vi pelo post de brasileirinho que a minha ideia do significado de rosca estava errada.


----------



## garotinarg

Leonidas da Silva, quien brillara en los Mundiales de 1934 y 1938,fue el brasilero que inventó la chilena   jugada conocida también como "bicicleta" en otros países.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

garotinarg said:


> Leonidas da Silva, quien brillara en los Mundiales de 1934 y 1938,fue el brasilero que inventó la chilena jugada conocida también como "bicicleta" en otros países.


 
Garotinha Argentina, estoy sorpreso de ver que una garotinha (y además argentina) sepa cosas que muchos brasileros no saben.


----------



## garotinarg

WhoSoyEu said:


> Garotinha Argentina, estoy sorpreso de ver que una garotinha (y además argentina) sepa cosas que muchos brasileros no saben.


 
Ja,ja, es que en mi país somos todos futboleros  y hay muchas mujeres que saben de estas cosas,además admiro Brasil y leo todo lo que encuentro para aprender .Un día un taxista brasilero  se asombro por que le hablé de Getulio Vargas (4 veces presidente de Brasil) y el no lo sabía o no se acordaba


----------



## coquis14

WhoSoyEu said:


> Garotinha Argentina, estoy sorpre*ndido* de ver que una garotinha (y además argentina) sepa cosas que muchos brasileros no saben.


 A ésta altura no me va a empezar a hablar en portuñol maestro.


----------

